# Split enclosure failure



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Learned this morning first hand how bad an idea split enclosure's are. Everyone on the forum warned me, but in my brilliant ignorance i kept my gf's male n female ( suspect) G.rosea in a split enclosure temorarily while new substrate was being prepared and bam i found this when i woke up

Reactions: Dislike 3 | Sad 7


----------



## Thistles (Apr 23, 2017)

Duck and cover.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 23, 2017)

can you post a pic of your setup


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Its a 10 gallon aquarium with an acrylic divider...  obvious i greatly underestimated how small a gap at the top he could squeeze through.. newby question but do only adult spiders rear offspring?


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ill take some photos after i get my gf to work..  poor spider

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Lesson learned the hard way... next time ill take the advice given to me by people who know better

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Were they both mature? If yes, there might be babies.

Brave man for posting this, knowing you'll probably get roasted...
I am trying reaaaaally hard not to fire away, so i'll stick with a dislike and just one word.
Stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Were they both mature? If yes, there might be babies.
> 
> Brave man for posting this, knowing you'll probably get roasted...
> I am trying reaaaaally hard not to fire away, so i'll stick with a dislike and just one word.
> Stupid.


Its okay.. a little ridicule for an easily avoided t death is understood

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Lesson learned the hard way... next time ill take the advice given to me by people who know better


Now you know exactly what we eluded to, it's unfortunate you needed to learn the hard way. You had been given advanced warning and still had to experience it yourself, and your poor girlfriend will come home to her dead T


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Ah ah, you basically didn't listen to not a single one of the advice that we (and me, via PM) gave to you

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## RepugnantOoze (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry you lost one. Quick way not to make the same mistake twice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well to be fair chris... i have been fixing and changing everything since we talked but obviously not fast enough... im noticing some wounds on the female.. should i attempt to help somehow? Maybe super glue the wound close?

Reactions: Sad 1 | Love 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Well to be fair chris... i have been fixing and changing everything since we talked but obviously not fast enough... im noticing some wounds on the female.. should i attempt to help somehow? Maybe super glue the wound close?


Any close up pictures would help us to help you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Well to be fair chris... i have been fixing and changing everything since we talked but obviously not fast enough... im noticing some wounds on the female.. should i attempt to help somehow? Maybe super glue the wound close?


I don't know man, because, thank God, I was never in such a position where a thing like that could enter in action. I'm always doubtful and skeptic about the 'glue' thing. I don't say it's wrong, I don't say that work. Plus there's to consider well the 'wound' and how much serious is before doing a 'last chance' thing like that... otherwise the risk to add damage is present.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 23, 2017)

I didn't see the other thread that other's seem to be referencing but I would suggest that the OP links it to this one. It will serve as solid piece of evidence as to why partitioned enclosures are a bad idea. I suspect that when other keepers recount similar story's without proof it is written off as anecdotal.. 

Sucks you had to lose one, possibly two if your female ended up taking serious damage in order to learn a lesson but I doubt you will make this mistake again. Hopefully it will benefit someone else that is thinking about a similar set up..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> I didn't see the other thread that other's seem to be referencing but I would suggest that the OP links it to this one. It will serve as solid piece of evidence as to why partitioned enclosures are a bad idea. I suspect that when other keepers recount similar story's without proof it is written off as anecdotal..
> 
> Sucks you had to lose one, possibly two if your female ended up taking serious damage in order to learn a lesson but I doubt you will make this mistake again. Hopefully it will benefit someone else that is thinking about a similar set up..


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/king-baboon-new-home.293120/

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Going to sound cold, but at least you lost a MM and not something more valuable or long lived. I read a thread awhile back of someone losing a MF G. pulchra the same way. Now that would be a punch to the gut. Hopefully that female is alright, but again... dime a dozen. You don't even know the species. All in all, it was an easy lesson to learn for you.

Side note. Since you don't know what species your girl is, if she ends up producing a sac, _please_ put it in the freezer. Or throw it away. What you did only affected you and your spiders, but sending out all of those slings that are possibly hybrids affects us all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

So what does a good bf do when he messes up?


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Both were rose hairs from the local pet store


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Well, on the bright side, not only have you learned a valuable lesson here, but others will as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> So what does a good bf do when he messes up?


Buy an identical T and pretend it never happened

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Going to sound cold, but at least you lost a MM and not something more valuable or long lived. I read a thread awhile back of someone losing a MF G. pulchra the same way. Now that would be a punch to the gut. Hopefully that female is alright, but again... dime a dozen. You don't even know the species. All in all, it was an easy lesson to learn for you.
> 
> Side note. Since you don't know what species your girl is, if she ends up producing a sac, _please_ put it in the freezer. Or throw it away. What you did only affected you and your spiders, but sending out all of those slings that are possibly hybrids affects us all.


Agreed although I don't think how valuable in monetary terms it matters.

It is however a better turn out that a MM male got munched. Hopefully the female makes it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

GingerC said:


> Buy an identical T and pretend it never happened


Seriously? Op? 

Why not buy the RIGHT enclosures this time while you're at it? 

I didn't realize you were the one posting the other thread. I really hope you are more, way more careful with the two OW you apparently have as well.
I read that thread just now...i was like this the entire time .
Why why why didn't you listen??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Both were rose hairs from the local pet store





Aaronsp10 said:


> i kept my gf's male n female ( suspect) G.rosea in a split enclosure


You're the one that said the word suspect, I wasn't just assuming. "Rose hair" is a common name, and sorry, but you're proving my point. Which one of these is a "Rose hair"?



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ----- 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ----- 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ----- 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Correct answer: All of them. But in that list, we've got G. porteri, G. rosea, and a G. sp. "Concepcion". The G. rosea and G. porteri were both sold as a "Rose hair" at a pet store.

Throw away the sac.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Think this will make up for it?

Reactions: Disagree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Think this will make up for it?


My God, _no_. 

A defensive pet hole who's bite will send you to the hospital. Sounds like loads of fun. Stick to NW's, man.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Award 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Think this will make up for it?


Aaronsp10... no offence my man, please don't take my words bad, now. Don't buy that _Theraphosidae_. You need to gain a little experience with 'basics' (which aren't too difficult to learn but *essentials*) before, trust me, kinda brother sort of advice.

We are here for help, no shame in errors, no one is perfect, no one is the God of T's keeping but do not fall for impulsive buy. Things could be hard, then, to follow and 'fix'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

They also have a avicularia sooretama

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mconnachan (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Think this will make up for it?


I don't think !!!! (Edit) Didn't mean to sound so harsh, you really should gain more experience in the hobby before entering into unknown territory.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Okay okay... i left the pet store lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

I..i..just don't....
Are you flippin' serious? Or did you just decide that today is a good day to troll Arachnoboard members?

For heavens sake return the lividum.

Edit:
You did troll. Funny. I was laughing. Not.

Unwatching thread. Go figure things out, including if your female will live or not, by yourself.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> avicularia sooretama


*Ybyrapora sooretama, the genus was changed a few weeks back.

Still no freaking idea how to pronounce that genus

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Im an excited new member to the hobby.. obviously i have made mistakes and probably will continue to make some, but i have no intention of repeating the same. I am not however trolling arachnoboards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Think this will make up for it?


Includes set up that needs completely changing. How very generous of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Well either way its a beautiful spider

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Update the female looks okay.. she is nearly done with the male...rip


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Well either way its a beautiful spider


Without doubts.


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Shes done

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Man you should be more focused on your current Ts then getting more after what just happened today. 


Aaronsp10 said:


> Shes done


Did your female get bit anywhere?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes she had a small blood spot on her head just behind her eyes.. its not bleeding but she keeps rubbing her leg on it


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Yes she had a small blood spot on her head just behind her eyes.. its not bleeding but she keeps rubbing her leg on it


If she got bit on the carapace, she will almost certainly die. Are you sure that it's a bite, though? It look more like goop from the male (although I can't imagine how she could have gotten any on her). Any way you could get a better picture, much closer?


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Man you should be more focused on your current Ts then getting more after what just happened today.
> 
> Did your female get bit anywhere?


She also has a small amount of clear liquid on the joint of her arm


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)



Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Closer pic.. it apears to be goop from him

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Wow way to be a B


And I officially don't care anymore. 

By the sounds of it, your female got beaten up pretty badly. So, in your arrogance and decision to ignore the advice from keepers with decades of experience, you lost a MM and will possibly lose a female that may be older than you are. In short, yeah, people are allowed to be upset. When deaths happen due to not only negligence but also blatant dismissal of solid advice, you can't expect much different.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

I seriously doubt shes a 31 year old spider

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Listen maybe i shouldnt have posted at all... it was negligence and preventable...
Im sorry if i offended anyone. I enjoy this forum and dont want to be an outcast

Reactions: Love 1 | Optimistic 1 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Wow way to be a B... i came here for help and becauase im new to all this... how about you be freaking kind to a new member for gods sake.. thank you to everyone that has taken time to help me and answer my questions either here or in pm...


By your own admission you came here as a new owner. Asked for advice then promptly ignored it. 

With that you've lost all your "but I'm a new keeper" credentials.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Agreed... i messed up... can we move forward now

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Is there a way for me to delete my thread?


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Agreed... i fucked up... can we move forward now


Aye. When you've apologised to Andrea82.


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Don't get me wrong, some massive mistakes were definitely made here, but responding in anger is just going to create more anger. It's not very helpful.

(Probably going to get an angered response where someone puts extra words in my mouth, but ok)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreyPsyche (Apr 23, 2017)

Let's all calm down.

He made a massive mistake but he admitted his fault...

I can't say much as I'm new to the hobby as well but I can say that if I were you I'd just drop it and leave it in the past, you seem like you've learned your lesson but there is so much more to learn.  I would go get another beginner T and start completely over and take more precautions this time. Also I'd leave your current one alone for a while as she's possibly gravid, if she produces as sac, put it in the freezer as someone said. Good luck in the future of the hobby, man, sorry it had to be such a rough learning experience, don't let this or anyone scare you away from something you enjoy though. Good luck, man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Is there a way for me to delete my thread?


Please don't ask for it to be deleted. It will show up in Google searches and could prevent this from happening again.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Aye. When you've apologised to Andrea82.[/QUOTE
> That was done by pm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Good man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Listen maybe i shouldnt have posted at all... it was negligence and preventable...


I'm new to the hobby and find these boards invaluable. Some of the most experienced keepers here don't mince their words, but I wouldn't take it personally. We are pretty lucky to have a community like this.  Good luck with your girl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Your gonna get flagged for that language use, if your not aware.


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Whilst this conversation was taking place she decided to go back to work on the make again.. should i attempt to take hin from her or just let her finish?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Whilst this conversation was taking place she decided to go back to work on the make again.. should i attempt to take hin from her or just let her finish?


Let her finish, at least he won't go to waste.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sad 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Your gonna get flagged for that language use, if your not aware.


Edited, but it remains in all the quotes.. sorry


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Seriously? Op?
> 
> Why not buy the RIGHT enclosures this time while you're at it?
> 
> ...


Er, I hate to bring this post back up, but why did you quote me? That wasn't OP, that was just my stupid, light hearted response right there.


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Edited, but it remains in all the quotes.. sorry


To be honest although swearing shouldn't be used now and again it becomes a necessity.

There are no vulgarities that the average 11 year hasn't heard or used.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> To be honest although swearing shouldn't be used now and again it becomes a necessity.
> 
> There are no vulgarities that the average 11 year hasn't heard or used.


Altough I completely agree with you (seriously) and I mean, completely... there's a reason for that: if we start to use those (innocents words IMO considering how the world of today run) words even if the context full matches, then others would and a nothing for the situation to turn into out of control 'mode'.

Irony: I have a nice 'advan PM collection' for my weakness to fall into that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow, what a thread. Like an old Mike Tyson fight, it didn't last that long. Love the Dutch fire. Dude, don't piss her off.
But sitting back reading it after the flames are out and it's smoldering, OP, you messed up even after being warned. Learn from it and move forward. Don't repeat. Side note, the guy in me would replace, but it's a dumb move. The H lividum, um I have over 80 tarantulas and I don't see myself ready for that satanic creature. You did look like you were trolling btw. 
I'm glad you apologized to Andrea, she's super cool and a good resource. Again moving forward, learn from the many aspects of this. This board is a good place. Later

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## G. pulchra (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> And I officially don't care anymore.
> 
> By the sounds of it, your female got beaten up pretty badly. So, in your arrogance and decision to ignore the advice from keepers with decades of experience, you lost a MM and will possibly lose a female that may be older than you are. In short, yeah, people are allowed to be upset. When deaths happen due to not only negligence but also blatant dismissal of solid advice, you can't expect much different.


I just don't understand the attitude of many of these new members.  My ignore list is getting larger.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Sad 2


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Altough I completely agree with you (seriously) and I mean, completely... there's a reason for that: if we start to use those (innocents words IMO considering how the world of today run) words even if the context full matches, then others would and a nothing for the situation to turn into out of control 'mode'.
> 
> Irony: I have a nice 'advan PM collection' for my weakness to fall into that


Completely agree Chris. If I didn't have a near overwhelming urge to kill human males, have pets I won't leave and had the money I'd definitely come and buy you a few ales.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

what is OP?


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

G. pulchra said:


> I just don't understand the attitude of many of these new members.  My ignore list is getting larger.


The _only_ reason I haven't ignored him is because he clearly understands that he made a mistake. I'm done helping with this thread and with that female, but I'd be willing to offer help in the future. 



basin79 said:


> Completely agree Chris. If I didn't have a near overwhelming urge to kill human males, have pets I won't leave and had the money I'd definitely come and buy you a few ales.


That rhymed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> The _only_ reason I haven't ignored him is because he clearly understands that he made a mistake. I'm done helping with this thread and with that female, but I'd be willing to offer help in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> That rhymed


If I got that as a rhythm I'd instantly kill the parents.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> I seriously doubt shes a 31 year old spider


Why?   I estimate my female to be at least that old....its almost certainly WC, so it could be even older...could be younger, too though



Aaronsp10 said:


> Listen maybe i shouldnt have posted at all... it was negligence and preventable...
> Im sorry if i offended anyone. I enjoy this forum and dont want to be an outcast


Yeah, horrible incident, but in reality, you posting this is something we can use to point out the dangers to others considering divided enclosures...its a learning experience for you, and can be a more effective learning experience for others....this documentation could provided the info that may stop others from this divided enclosure experiment and may have stopped you had it already been out there.

So as bad as it is, I will say thanks for having the balls to post it and take the heat...,most would hide this mistake, and that helps no one down the line.



Aaronsp10 said:


> Agreed... i messed up... can we move forward now


Agreed...admitting that is nice to hear...moving forward is what we should all be doing.



Nightstalker47 said:


> Your gonna get flagged for that language use, if your not aware.


And you will get flagged for posting it in your quote...which is also a violation.  I would suggest that everyone quoting the bad language go edit their posts.



Aaronsp10 said:


> Whilst this conversation was taking place she decided to go back to work on the make again.. should i attempt to take hin from her or just let her finish?


Damage is done, let her have the meal.....she should be good for 6 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> what is OP?


Original Poster/Original Post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Susan Crushbone said:


> Some of the most experienced keepers here don't mince their words, but I wouldn't take it personally.


(This rant has nothing to do with you, but I still quoted because it's the same subject and I wanted to have it said)

Advice is definitely very useful, but I never want a salty or "sugar coated" response... I just want a matter-of-fact answer to my questions, without someone putting words in my mouth and assuming I'm about to go abuse a tarantula.

Take OP, for example. At one point in the thread, they were asking about a certain species, which happened to be unsuitable for beginners. They got angered responses, even though it was just an honest question. How were they supposed to know that ahead of time? It's like questions are a bad thing here. Being salty is a lot more offensive than it is informative, but that's all we have on these boards. (Honestly, I have no idea why I'm still here. I don't even own any Ts...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

@GingerC
Sorry...I didn't mean to criticise your post, it was aimed towards aaron, sort of like 'is this actually what you'll do (points at your posts)??, seriously. Could've done that without quoting you, sorry.

@Aaronsp10
Apology accepted, see inbox. Fortunately the insult was deleted before I had a chance to read it.

Thanks for backing me up guys, appreciate it very much. 

@Walker253 
'Dutch Fire?? Now you're making me blush

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Think this will make up for it?


ABSOLUTELY NOT, ONE OF THE MOST EXTRAORDINARILY VICIOUS TARANTULAS WITH POWERFUL VENOM, I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 23, 2017)

Ya know, the ONLY way I could ever imagine a divided enclosure to work would require mire effort than it would ever be worth. I don't even know if I can describe it so it makes sense.
I think it would require a sliding channel down the center of each side of the tank. And a divider would need to be inserted across the top center of the lid into a channel, as well plus a channel at the bottom of the tank and the whole works would be used as a sort of "drawer" mechanism with no gaps resulting. It would take time and ingenuity, and really, for what purpose? To save a couple of feet of space, maybe?


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

GingerC said:


> (This rant has nothing to do with you, but I still quoted because it's the same subject and I wanted to have it said)
> 
> Advice is definitely very useful, but I never want a salty or "sugar coated" response... I just want a matter-of-fact answer to my questions, without someone putting words in my mouth and assuming I'm about to go abuse a tarantula.
> 
> Take OP, for example. At one point in the thread, they were asking about a certain species, which happened to be unsuitable for beginners. They got angered responses, even though it was just an honest question. How were they supposed to know that ahead of time? It's like questions are a bad thing here. Being salty is a lot more offensive than it is informative, but that's all we have on these boards. (Honestly, I have no idea why I'm still here. I don't even own any Ts...)


Your misinterpreting, what you call an "angered response" was actually sound advice. Impulse buying that C.lividus would've been a mistake.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @GingerC
> Sorry...I didn't mean to criticise your post, it was aimed towards aaron, sort of like 'is this actually what you'll do (points at your posts)??, seriously. Could've done that without quoting you, sorry.
> 
> @Aaronsp10
> ...


It's all good, I was just really confused lol


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Your misinterpreting, what you call an "angered response" was actually sound advice. Impulse buying that C.lividus would've been a mistake.


I didn't say it was bad advice, I just mant the agression wasn't necessary.


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

It may just be me, but it's a *LITTLE* bit hard to feel sympathy for this story when you straight-up said in the first post that you were told not to use a divided enclosure and you deliberately ignored it.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> ABSOLUTELY NOT, ONE OF THE MOST EXTRAORDINARILY VICIOUS TARANTULAS WITH POWERFUL VENOM, I CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH


Hey love, goodmorning, had a nice nap? You sure you're awake, cause you're a little late to the party....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> My God, _no_.
> 
> A defensive pet hole who's bite will send you to the hospital. Sounds like loads of fun. Stick to NW's, man.


This post seems aggressive to you? Weird interpretation...it's pretty straight to the point.



GingerC said:


> I didn't say it was bad advice, I just mant the agression wasn't necessary.


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> This post seems aggressive to you? Weird interpretation...it's pretty straight to the point.


To be fair, I read the post a few hours ago and didn't look back at it. That's not aggressive, I'll give you that.


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> This post seems aggressive to you? Weird interpretation...it's pretty straight to the point.


Sarcastic and a tad condescending, sure. But not aggressive. For aggressive, see my later post in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Hey love, goodmorning, had a nice nap? You sure you're awake, cause you're a little late to the party....


Lol, was going to say the same thing, but the kid needs to take a few swings.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## patriotgator (Apr 23, 2017)

Go to Walmart, get a storage bin for $10 and poke some holes in it.


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> Go to Walmart, get a storage bin for $10 and poke some holes in it.


Or buy one of jamies adult terrestrial enclosures... as i just did  no more half steps for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## AntlerAlchemist (Apr 23, 2017)

Hopefully your female makes it!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## G. pulchra (Apr 23, 2017)

@cold blood & @EulersK @Andrea82
Just for clarification, the reason I placed the OP on ignore wasn't that he didn't listen to advice it was the insult he directed at Andrea.  I personally have no tolerance for that.  I'm not sure his apology was directed to Andrea or if he was sorry because he got flagged.

Damn I hate drama.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

G. pulchra said:


> @cold blood & @EulersK @Andrea82
> Just for clarification, the reason I placed the OP on ignore wasn't that he didn't listen to advice it was the insult he directed at Andrea.  I personally have no tolerance for that.  I'm not sure his apology was directed to Andrea or if he was sorry because he got flagged.
> 
> Damn I hate drama.


I don't think you need to justify or defend your choice to ignore someone. I only saw 'way to be a B' in a quote, but I can imagine there was more, or more implied than that. I can imagine having a low threshold for swearing, I hate that as well.
No justification needed imo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

thats actually all i said andrea "B" and a short rant about being polite which now that i think about it is completely ridiculous to call a name then demand politeness..


----------



## clive 82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> So what does a good bf do when he messes up?


Good luck with that!
Also please make sure that you use a decent substrate, coco fibre, organic top soil or the like & use plenty of it, Those paper towels cant be good for your T.
Don't want your existing T climbing the glass, falling, rupturing its abdomen & you loosing a second T.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> thats actually all i said andrea "B" and a short rant about being polite which now that i think about it is completely ridiculous to call a name then demand politeness..


That is a bit....contradicting and double standard and all that, yes. 
Done and done . You'll probably get a lot of posts on this thread of people reading it for the first time today and tomorrow. Like Thistles said 'duck and cover', and be prepared.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Completely agree Chris. If I didn't have a near overwhelming urge to kill human males, have pets I won't leave and had the money I'd definitely come and buy you a few ales.


You are one of the few Brits I love for which I would delete the old good "_Dio stramaledica gli Inglesi_" Mario Appelius Italian WW2 motto.
Joooking my man, much respect for you and old good Britannia, which we Romans of once lived 

Hadrian's Wall! :-s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

its okay whats important is ive learned a lesson, and have recieved more advice... now im going to take the time and look up the species you mentioned in your pm andrea. thank you again, and most importantly im sorry for earlier

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Or buy one of jamies adult terrestrial enclosures... as i just did  no more half steps for me


Heads up on those. They're very pretty and work great... _but_ the acrylic bows over time if there's a lot of weight in it. Luckily, you've got a fairly big spider there, so you don't need to fill the thing with substrate. I'd suggest using light substrate like cocofiber instead of something heavier like topsoil. Don't overly tamp the cocofiber, as that will put stress on the acrylic. I learned this the hard way. I put a A. seemanni in one (a burrowing spider), and within a week I couldn't even close the lid.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> its okay whats important is ive learned a lesson, and have recieved more advice... now im going to take the time and look up the species you mentioned in your pm andrea. thank you again, and most importantly im sorry for earlier


You won't be dissapointed with those genera. And if you are, well, there are like 400+ more NW species, so I can keep PM-ing you for a looooong time .
But seriously, try the Psalmopoeus or Ephebopus...they're considered 'bridge-to-OW for good reason . 
I hate the maker of this video for baiting this beauty, but it is an example how fierce they can be:

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Leila (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Hey love, goodmorning, had a nice nap? You sure you're awake, cause you're a little late to the party....


Don't feel so bad @Moakmeister: apparently I'm late to this soiree as well. 

Interesting thread...

Hope your female T makes it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Heads up on those. They're very pretty and work great... _but_ the acrylic bows over time if there's a lot of weight in it. Luckily, you've got a fairly big spider there, so you don't need to fill the thing with substrate. I'd suggest using light substrate like cocofiber instead of something heavier like topsoil. Don't overly tamp the cocofiber, as that will put stress on the acrylic. I learned this the hard way. I put a A. seemanni in one (a burrowing spider), and within a week I couldn't even close the lid.


Wow, that is a major drawback, considering those enclosures aren't cheap...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You are one of the few Brits I love for which I would delete the old good "_Dio stramaledica gli Inglesi_" Mario Appelius Italian WW2 motto.
> Joooking my man, much respect for you and old good Britannia, which we Romans of once lived
> 
> Hadrian's Wall! :-s


If I remember correctly, Brittania kicked those Romans out...'Bouddicea' and all that...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Ah... I will continue to help old good Aaronsp10 even with PM's no matter until he would turn into a badass keeper but if someone (no matter) dare to 'touch' my _Frisia _friend Andrea82 I would "Tili tili bom" his/her basement 

Tili tili bom v

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Wow, that is a major drawback, considering those enclosures aren't cheap...


Yeah, I'll never be buying them again. They're absolutely perfect for heavy webbers that don't burrow at all, but I wouldn't even put a rosie in one. Most NW terrestrials like at least _some_ substrate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> If I remember correctly, Brittania kicked those Romans out...'Bouddicea' and all that...


Uhm...  but we still live in the heart of Mary Beard, a Loyalist Brit teacher that loves the Roman Empire and, everytime she's in Italy, IMO she have a crush for the naked Roman figures and their 'equipment'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

I chose jamies over tarantula cages because of the ability to turn the enclosure on its end. Are there any other enclosures specific for t's you would recomend over jamies?


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> I chose jamies over tarantula cages because of the ability to turn the enclosure on its end. Are there any other enclosures specific for t's you would recomend over jamies?


DIY enclosures are better than pre-made any day of the week. Allow me to introduce you to Really Useful Boxes.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> I chose jamies over tarantula cages because of the ability to turn the enclosure on its end. Are there any other enclosures specific for t's you would recomend over jamies?


One moment, my man, you can use (almost) everything, from cheap 'behind the corner' solutions to priced Exo Terra. I'm a fan of KK, plastic containers, and European glass enclosures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xafron (Apr 23, 2017)

It was cancer to read through all of this (if only I could edit entire threads...), but as an Arachnoboards member who has yet to actually own a T I managed to glean a couple useful bits of information I had not yet seen elsewhere.  

Just thought you'd like to know it has already been beneficial for at least one other person.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Uhm...  but we still live in the heart of Mary Beard, a Loyalist Brit teacher that loves the Roman Empire and, everytime she's in Italy, IMO she have a crush for the naked Roman figures and their 'equipment'


Euhm...I wasn't very impressed with Roman 'equipment' to be honest...
 (need to be careful phrasing things, or I'll violate some TOS)

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## Haemus (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> I chose jamies over tarantula cages because of the ability to turn the enclosure on its end. Are there any other enclosures specific for t's you would recomend over jamies?


DIY all the way dude. It's one of the more fun aspects of the hobby. Powerful @Trenor got me onto these InterDesign shoe bins. Drilled some holes, added some clear hasps and these are ready to go:

I intend to use the sweater sized ones once my Ts outgrow these

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Euhm...I wasn't very impressed with Roman 'equipment' to be honest...
> (need to be careful phrasing things, or I'll violate some TOS)


Ah ah, but before the silly U.S empire of those recent decades era, the Romans were the N°1, educating one European nation after another with the carrot and stick method until Civilization 

Augusto! Giulio Cesare! Mithras! Eternal Roma forever _stronk_!


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

What just happened here??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mack1855 (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> So what does a good bf do when he messes up?


Roses and a very expensive dinner.Down on one knee,begging for forgiveness,wouldnt hurt either.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

GingerC said:


> What just happened here??


Mod: 
"A six page thread about a split enclosure? Time to close this down...

... 

Well I'll be damned."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> Mod:
> "A six page thread about a split enclosure? Time to close this down...
> 
> ...
> ...


Or maybe a Mod could give a three day suspension to the first aggressor that turned a peaceful thread into a flame war...

This thread could of been simple and served as a great reference to new keepers that are contemplating similar set ups..

Now it's just another fire fight that no sane person would waste there time reading..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## EulersK (Apr 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Or maybe a Mod could give a three day suspension to the first aggressor that turned a peaceful thread into a flame war...
> 
> This thread could of been simple and served as a great reference to new keepers that are contemplating similar set ups..


This thread wasn't peaceful within five posts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 23, 2017)

Haemus said:


> DIY all the way dude. It's one of the more fun aspects of the hobby. Powerful @Trenor got me onto these InterDesign shoe bins. Drilled some holes, added some clear hasps and these are ready to go:
> 
> I intend to use the sweater sized ones once my Ts outgrow these


I just put together 8 of those today and rehoused my G.pulchripes and H.pluchripes Ts out of delis into them. Took about 15 min to drill all 8 enclosures and about 20 to deck them out. In all fairness these Ts are terrestrial and are easier to setup than a lot of others but you get the idea. they come in 3 different depth sizes and the deepest works great for burrowers, the mid I like for giving some sub and having head room for webbers and the shallowest are good for terrestrials that just hang out (think B.smithi). At 14ish bucks each and clear as acrylic it's a win/win/win in my book. You can make them into arboreal enclosures as well but that takes a bit more work. I've used a lot of them and I've had nothing but good experiences with them. I did have one set come in broke but they were replaced pretty easy by Amazon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## chanda (Apr 23, 2017)

Man, that sucks. I learned the same lesson about split enclosures with a couple of my Damon diadema - but mine had a happier ending. The male squeezed over the divider into the female's side of the enclosure, but all he did was mate with her. I got a batch of baby whip spiders out of the deal - and learned that cage dividers are pretty much worthless. Fortunately I never tried split enclosures with any of my tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> This thread wasn't peaceful within five posts


I left my comment and then moved on but from what I read it wasn't that bad.. Basically live and learn.. 

The OP owned up to his mistake and realized he should of listened.. I'm guessing somewhere along the lines someone rubbed his nose in it or something and he was triggered.. Not sure.
Like I said I didn't read much after I left my comment.. I saw that it became a six page thread and assumed it turned hostile so I went to page 3-4 most was edited but clearly it went bad.. 

It didn't need to and it's a shame that someone had to take it there..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

EulersK said:


> This thread wasn't peaceful within five posts


False, because I've started to post at comment #10. Just after went to eat something vegan (a young chicken with salad, btw, always a 'spartan' but yummi meal) then I've returned to speak about Romans, an argument that, in all honesty, suits every thread perfectly so I can guarantee that the thread was 'of peaceful'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 23, 2017)

Will the last person in this thread please turn off the lights?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hellblazer (Apr 23, 2017)

chanda said:


> I got a batch of baby whip spiders out of the deal - and learned that cage dividers are pretty much worthless. Fortunately I never tried split enclosures with any of my tarantulas.


It can be done right with an aquarium if you know what you're doing. Each side has to have it's own door, and the divider has to be air tight and secure. There's no point in recommending it to anyone though, because this is what happens if you don't do it right.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## patriotgator (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow looking at some of the pre-made enclosures and the prices are crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 23, 2017)

patriotgator said:


> Wow looking at some of the pre-made enclosures and the prices are crazy.


That's why we make our own. If you end up with more than a few Ts it's way too expensive to buy them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

i broke the lightbulb maybe it will die now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## GingerC (Apr 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> The OP owned up to his mistake and realized he should of listened.. I'm guessing somewhere along the lines someone rubbed his nose in it or something and he was triggered..


Yep, that's pretty much exactly what happened.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> i broke the lightbulb maybe it will die now


Lightbulb?
Lightbulb and _Theraphosidae _is just like open, here in Italy, the door of a Church and scream in full 'The Exorcist' rapture that "God is a..."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Lightbulb?
> Lightbulb and _Theraphosidae _is just like open, here in Italy, the door of a Church and scream in full 'The Exorcist' rapture that "God is a..."

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


>


Mah... 

I have honest and humble reasons for state that you 'failed' this time with that vid (which I love) my man. My English is garbage, true u_u 
but my comment was easy to understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Mah...
> 
> I have honest and humble reasons for state that you 'failed' this time with that vid (which I love) my man. My English is garbage, true u_u
> but my comment was easy to understand


Lol, I had to get ya back...generally I have no trouble with your posts (and actually enjoy the way the accent comes through in print)...but no, that post wasn't "easy" to understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Lol, I had to get ya back...generally I have no trouble with your posts (and actually enjoy the way the accent comes through in print)...but no, that post wasn't "easy" to understand


I will explain then 

He mentioned a lightbulb. I've said, basically, that lightbulb/s and T's doesn't mix... just like opening a Church door and scream something directed to God like in 'The Exorcist' movie, wouldn't

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 23, 2017)

well, cant say i feel sorry for ya. took all the advice and flushed it, you got what you deserved. hopefully this will be a lesson to any new hobbyists looking for split enclosure ideas.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 23, 2017)

It's posts like these that make me not want to come to this site. The "you got what was coming" posts are frustrating. These are living animals. Not lessons. I understand that there are things we all learn as we grow in this hobby and I would love (however much of a pipe dream this may be) if we could all respect that the ANIMALS are at the core of this group. We're all here because we care. People who don't care, don't spend hours on this forum asking questions and looking at threads. We all make mistakes, but right now I'm most concerned about keeping the animals we all love safe. Hopefully this post discourages this practice but at the end of the day this is a loss for me as well as the OP. I never want someone to lose an animal they care about. No one deserves that. Its not a punishment because he didn't listen to you. Its the unfortunate end to a circumstance that I think we can all agree is a huge issue in this community. I hope that everyone that reads this doesn't take it as a "we all know better than you." Its always  a possibility with these enclosures and its just not worth it. I am super sorry for your loss and I'm sure you feel extremely guilty about the situation already. Hopefully this post shows people how its just not worth it for split enclosures. Much love.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Lollipop 3


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> It's posts like these that make me not want to come to this site. The "you got what was coming" posts are frustrating. These are living animals. Not lessons. I understand that there are things we all learn as we grow in this hobby and I would love (however much of a pipe dream this may be) if we could all respect that the ANIMALS are at the core of this group. We're all here because we care.


First off, attitudes are way worse in other social media areas like face book...keep that in mind and don't be put off by the fact that we all react differently...its the real world....*please* stick around and look past perceived attitudes....attitude (mis)perception is the #1 cause for hostility on forums IME...if people wouldn't read things with a bad attitude it might not seem so bad...read it like its being narrated by a sweet little old grandma 

Now here's the thing...you are frustrated with posts, but these posts are also a *direct* result of peoples frustrations with the situation presented.  Yes, we all care...*very* much (which where the passion is derived from).   The frustrating part is exactly that they are living animals and not lessons.  See....



Rachel C said:


> People who don't care, don't spend hours on this forum asking questions and looking at threads


...he _did_ spend the time on the forum, he _did_ do the research, and he made the conscious choice to go directly _against_ the advice he sought out.  He was offered _explicit_ guidance to avoid the very situation and decided _against_ that advice....so one can see where the frustration comes from, and why "you got what was coming" isn't being a jerk, its pointing out the cold hard facts...we as a community did all we could to prevent this, short of going to his house and physically moving the ts.   He was told in advance of the result he got, exactly what the outcome would be.

Experience and warnings were completely ignored, so he did in fact, get what he had coming, even though it _sounds_ like a harsh statement.   Its like telling someone over and over again not to drive their car into a wall, and they do it anyway...you can't exactly feel bad for the driver, he was told what would happen.....same thing, but here we can at least feel bad for the animal that died as a result.

Op, this wasn't meant to pile on and I apologize if it seems so, as I said, move forward, and I mean that...I am just saying this so that people understand where and why things seemingly got so heated with some frustrated individuals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Award 4


----------



## Susan Crushbone (Apr 23, 2017)

GingerC said:


> (This rant has nothing to do with you, but I still quoted because it's the same subject and I wanted to have it said)
> 
> Advice is definitely very useful, but I never want a salty or "sugar coated" response... I just want a matter-of-fact answer to my questions, without someone putting words in my mouth and assuming I'm about to go abuse a tarantula.
> 
> Take OP, for example. At one point in the thread, they were asking about a certain species, which happened to be unsuitable for beginners. They got angered responses, even though it was just an honest question. How were they supposed to know that ahead of time? It's like questions are a bad thing here. Being salty is a lot more offensive than it is informative, but that's all we have on these boards. (Honestly, I have no idea why I'm still here. I don't even own any Ts...)


I have a bit of experience in animal rescue, so I can understand some of the blunt responses from the experienced members of the forum. It's hard to bite your tongue when someone takes on the responsibility of an animal without doing enough research and/or blatantly ignores the advice of an entire community to the detriment of the animal (not talking about the OP). 

I always tried to come off as gentle as possible in the hopes that I wouldn't scare anyone away from advice when I really wanted to reach through the computer screen and strangle them. Haha But I suspect that it doesn't really matter. Anyone that really cares about their animals usually gets over their hurt feelers and comes back anyway.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> First off, attitudes are way worse in other social media areas like face book...keep that in mind and don't be put off by the fact that we all react differently...its the real world....*please* stick around and look past perceived attitudes....attitude (mis)perception is the #1 cause for hostility on forums IME...if people wouldn't read things with a bad attitude it might not seem so bad...read it like its being narrated by a sweet little old grandma
> 
> Now here's the thing...you are frustrated with posts, but these posts are also a *direct* result of peoples frustrations with the situation presented.  Yes, we all care...*very* much (which where the passion is derived from).   The frustrating part is exactly that they are living animals and not lessons.  See....
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying. But i wasn't reading it as everyone being hostile, I just don't agree with the "you got what was coming" Nothing happened to him. He has been left down one animal. An animal lost its life. Thats were I struggle here. I feel so bad for the animal that probably died scared and hurting. When you say he got what was coming you imply something happened to him, but to me the animal paid this price and that is the only reason I had a problem with it. We're people, we deal with mean people all the time. We'll all be fine, but that animal is dead and it genuinely breaks my heart. I know some people don't feel the way I do but my animals are my family. They are who I look forward to coming home to. They make me smile and I respect that they are living breathing creatures. I just hate to see one go like this ya know?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Love 4


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> I know some people don't feel the way I do but my animals are my family


I actually think that's how most of us feel.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 7


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> It's posts like these that make me not want to come to this site. The "you got what was coming" posts are frustrating. These are living animals. Not lessons. I understand that there are things we all learn as we grow in this hobby and I would love (however much of a pipe dream this may be) if we could all respect that the ANIMALS are at the core of this group. We're all here because we care. People who don't care, don't spend hours on this forum asking questions and looking at threads. We all make mistakes, but right now I'm most concerned about keeping the animals we all love safe. Hopefully this post discourages this practice but at the end of the day this is a loss for me as well as the OP. I never want someone to lose an animal they care about. No one deserves that. Its not a punishment because he didn't listen to you. Its the unfortunate end to a circumstance that I think we can all agree is a huge issue in this community. I hope that everyone that reads this doesn't take it as a "we all know better than you." Its always  a possibility with these enclosures and its just not worth it. I am super sorry for your loss and I'm sure you feel extremely guilty about the situation already. Hopefully this post shows people how its just not worth it for split enclosures. Much love.


You do realize that the OP said IN the first post that he had been told repeatedly by "everybody" but deliberately decided they were just wrong and did it anyway, right?


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I actually think that's how most of us feel.


Yea screw the people that I live with..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> You do realize that the OP said IN the first post that he had been told repeatedly by "everybody" but deliberately decided they were just wrong and did it anyway, right?


I get that completely, but at the end of the day I don't want to punish people for not listening by having their animals die. Does that make sense? I understand the mistake he made, and even that he chose to ignore peoples cautions. I just don't like that an animal was punished for a persons mistake. And saying he got what he deserves completely dismisses the death of the animal. Ya know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

14pokies said:


> Yea screw the people that I live with..


don't you have kids?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Icculus (Apr 23, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> Will the last person in this thread please turn off the lights?


I'm almost there my friend.  Its taken about four sittings to get through it.  Before I hit the switch I must say.

PBUH, and may we all have the chance to be but her humble servent.  Only She can save us now

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (Apr 23, 2017)

Moakmeister said:


> You do realize that the OP said IN the first post that he had been told repeatedly by "everybody" but deliberately decided they were just wrong and did it anyway, right?


okay now its getting mixed up...the advice i recieved was about an exo-terra split that i followed the advice and built the appropriate enclosure for... my error was in not doing the same for my other cage immediately...I didnt however just ignore the advice... just didnt implement it quickly enough for both enclosures, and now my poor Aragog was a snack... anyways... this has been beaten to death..
IN Summary... NO SPLIT CAGES and i need a thicker skin.. haha now lets let this die... ( which was what the lightbulb comment was in reference too. ) someone said last one turn the lights out... ( LIGHT IS BROKEN ) made sense in my head

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 2


----------



## Moakmeister (Apr 23, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> okay now its getting mixed up...the advice i recieved was about an exo-terra split that i followed the advice and built the appropriate enclosure for... my error was in not doing the same for my other cage immediately...I didnt however just ignore the advice... just didnt implement it quickly enough for both enclosures, and now my poor Aragog was a snack... anyways... this has been beaten to death..
> IN Summary... NO SPLIT CAGES and i need a thicker skin.. haha now lets let this die... ( which was what the lightbulb comment was in reference too. ) someone said last one turn the lights out... ( LIGHT IS BROKEN ) made sense in my head


I'm not saying you continued to be stubborn, in fact I'm really glad you recognized your fault. I'm not even going to say that you're a bad keeper, because it's intent that counts. Some friggin people who have been on these forums would do exactly what you did, but several times, each time denying that they had done anything wrong.
Wait, that's Petco.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 23, 2017)

@Rachel C  pm me if you have a problem.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> First off, attitudes are way worse in other social media areas like face book...keep that in mind and don't be put off by the fact that we all react differently...its the real world....*please* stick around and look past perceived attitudes....attitude (mis)perception is the #1 cause for hostility on forums IME...if people wouldn't read things with a bad attitude it might not seem so bad...read it like its being narrated by a sweet little old grandma


Why do I have to pretend people are not being rude when they are? Why wouldn't you just not be rude? How about... If people wrote their posts like the were a sweat old grandma and not like a rude person they might come off as less rude.

It's hard to think you're not being dog piled on in a forum when you have posts like "Thanks guys for having my back". Does that not give off a us or them vibe? Kinda reminds me a bit if high school.

People go in, guns a blazing, enjoying their Jerry Springer moment. Then play the we just really care about the animals care and we're being misunderstood card. I worked animal rescue too and I don't feel the need to continually poke someone after they learned the mistake they made. 

The guy posted about a mistake. Admitted it was a mistake. Still gets reamed by all the nice old grandmas on the forum. Then should just look past all that to see how great it is here. 

I'm not having a go at you man. Just venting.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## 14pokies (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> don't you have kids?


Maybe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Still gets reamed by all the nice old grandmas on the forum.


Rabid Grannies? :-s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Why do I have to pretend people are not being rude when they are? Why wouldn't you just not be rude? How about... If people wrote their posts like the were a sweat old grandma and not like a rude person they might come off as less rude.


Because 1. its not _always_ the case (I've made many posts where I was kind and informative only to have a perceived and completely unintended tone cause me a page of issues) and 2.* it doesn't* really *matter*.  Especially when it comes to info, as the value of the info and the tone are not related, but people try to make them so (this drives me nuts).  If someone wants to be antagonistic, oh well, its gonna happen, it _certainly_ won't help to feed the beast.  3. sometimes those negative Nancies are actually the funniest to read in grandma's voice...or sometimes I read them in the voice of a very *very* young child if someone is whining about something...teehee.

Keep smiling and stay positive  JMO

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> 3. sometimes those negative Nancies are the funniest to read in grandma's voice...or sometimes I read them in the voice of a very *very* young child if someone is whining about something...teehee.


I'd love to read certain comments with the voice of the Weepy-Voiced Killer, sometimes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Award 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 23, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Rabid Grannies? :-s


Haha likely. Full bonnet and all.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 23, 2017)

cold blood said:


> it doesn't really matter. If someone wants to be antagonistic, oh well, its gonna happen, it certainly won't help to feed the beast.


Maybe member's should follow this next time a new poster wants to be antagonistic. Instead watch the dog pile/Jerry Springer free for all that happens. 

I'm good man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 23, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Maybe member's should follow this next time a new poster wants to be antagonistic. Instead watch the dog pile/Jerry Springer free for all that happens.
> 
> I'm good man.


I hear ya....on the plus side, we've had a lot _less_ Jerry Springer episides here over the past several months than we had in the year prior.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 24, 2017)

About those shallow shoe boxes...

Do they make the spiders more easily accessible for handling? Deeper containers seem to make it more difficult to scoop them up.

A pile-on isn't over until I SAY it is over, dammit!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay...somehow I am the one being rude and not caring now...
@Rachel C 
I cared more for his animals than him. I'm having a good conversation with him in private, and I explained why I was so mad. It wasn't because he didn't listen, it was because he made light of the situation by pranking people about getting an H.lividum. I realise this wasn't viewable for members here, but you can ask @Aaronsp10 how that went. 

@Trenor seriously? You are going to pike this on me because of 'thanks for having my back' ?
I was simply thanking the people who defended me because OP decided to go the cussing route on me. How does me defending myself suddenly make me the bad one here. Maybe I should have worded it differently, but don't I have the right to be angry because someone loses an animal because of sheer stupidity (sorry @Aaronsp10 , we made up, I know, but I need to make my point clear by telling how I felt). 
I think I am allowed to be angry. A life is lost. And at that point, maybe the female's as well. 
You can also read that I turned the tone completely different, and that the thread evolved into fun and games. 
I know you are of peace, like Chris likes to say, but when an animal is lost and OP seems to not care (SEEMS), you'll get heated conversations and posts. I wasn't the only one who was angry, so I don't think my replies were that far off. 
I usually take care with my words, but that doesn't mean I need to bite my tongue to stay politically correct when faced with an animal's death because of an unneeded mistake. 

In general. The mods can clean up this thread so only the valuable posts remain. I think it is great when a heated discussion which could've gone waaaay worse was turned into friendly and useful posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Caseyface what did you not like about my post? Or did you hit the wrong button?


----------



## creepa (Apr 24, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> I get what you're saying. But i wasn't reading it as everyone being hostile, I just don't agree with the "you got what was coming" Nothing happened to him. He has been left down one animal. An animal lost its life. Thats were I struggle here. I feel so bad for the animal that probably died scared and hurting. When you say he got what was coming you imply something happened to him, but to me the animal paid this price and that is the only reason I had a problem with it. We're people, we deal with mean people all the time. We'll all be fine, but that animal is dead and it genuinely breaks my heart. I know some people don't feel the way I do but my animals are my family. They are who I look forward to coming home to. They make me smile and I respect that they are living breathing creatures. I just hate to see one go like this ya know?


Do you have vegitarian Theraposidae?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## OliverWhatever (Apr 24, 2017)

Let this post be a warning (or a deterrent) to beginners who makes a mistake.
Be humble, bend your knee, and admit your mistakes, or be victim of the collective wrath of the entire forum.


----------



## Goodlukwitthat (Apr 24, 2017)

clive 82 said:


> Good luck with that!


XD you called?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## nicodimus22 (Apr 24, 2017)

OliverWhatever said:


> Let this post be a warning (or a deterrent) to beginners who makes a mistake.
> Be humble, bend your knee, and admit your mistakes, or be victim of the collective wrath of the entire forum.


This was not an honest mistake, though. This was someone asking for and receiving good advice from the forum, and then completely ignoring it, causing the unnecessary death of a T. He knew better and did it anyway. That is why people are angry.

If a beginner makes an honest mistake like using an enclosure that is set up incorrectly for the species, etc, that's different. Things like that are not generally greeted with hostility as far as I've seen.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @Trenor seriously? You are going to pike this on me because of 'thanks for having my back' ?


I used the statement as an example of a "Us or Them" statement which it is. It was the first example that popped into my noodle when I was writing. I'm not trying to pin anything on anyone. I didn't quote you for a reason.



Andrea82 said:


> I was simply thanking the people who defended me because OP decided to go the cussing route on me. How does me defending myself suddenly make me the bad one here. Maybe I should have worded it differently, but don't I have the right to be angry because someone loses an animal because of sheer stupidity (sorry @Aaronsp10 , we made up, I know, but I need to make my point clear by telling how I felt).
> I think I am allowed to be angry. A life is lost. And at that point, maybe the female's as well.
> You can also read that I turned the tone completely different, and that the thread evolved into fun and games.
> I know you are of peace, like Chris likes to say, but when an animal is lost and OP seems to not care (SEEMS), you'll get heated conversations and posts. I wasn't the only one who was angry, so I don't think my replies were that far off.
> I usually take care with my words, but that doesn't mean I need to bite my tongue to stay politically correct when faced with an animal's death because of an unneeded mistake.


I didn't even quote you and see how quickly you felt the need to defend yourself? Now image your new here and multiple people are all having a go at you. What reaction do you think you would have? Is it any wonder people turn hostile?

What does politically correct have to do with not being rude? People were able to be rude (or not) long before anyone coined the term politically correct. Now it's a catch all phrase used when people think they are being called out for their actions. When did being decent to other people make a person politically correct?

I wasn't calling anyone out or trying to pin anything one anyone (not even CB who I did quote).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I used the statement as an example of a "Us or Them" statement which it is. It was the first example that popped into my noodle when I was writing. I'm not trying to pin anything on anyone. I didn't quote you for a reason.
> 
> 
> I didn't even quote you and see how quickly you felt the need to defend yourself? Now image your new here and multiple people are all having a go at you. What reaction do you think you would have? Is it any wonder people turn hostile?
> ...


Your post gave me the feeling I should have pat OP on the head and say 'doesn't matter, better luck next time'. I'm glad you didn't mean to pin things in me, maybe I was too quick with my reaction. I was genuinely upset about OP's mistake, which I think is not weird. 

As to the terms politically correct and such, I didn't mean it like you were saying. My english is decent, but figures of speech are sometimes hard. What I meant was I got the feeling that I wasn't allowed to vent my anger unless I would sugarcoat it to the point that none of my feelings were readable anymore. I am not a robot. And the way OP reacted to my posts prior to my post about him possibly trolling ticked me off even more. 

Like others said, if it was an honest mistake, a newbie mistake, I wouldn't have been this upset. I like helping people up here, I like making people feel appreciated and been taken seriously. Until someone just walzes all over that, and makes inappropriate jokes about it on top of it. 
If OP wasn't trying to be funny or made light of his situation after the mistakes he made, I wouldn't have fired like I did. And when someone calls you out, calling names and swearing, I really don't feel I owe that person anything anymore. He apologized, which was nice, and we had a good convo later. 

Usually, I agree with you when you point me towards language I used that was unnecessary harsh. But this time I feel I was entitled to being angry and venting that without being mrs-nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Apr 24, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I used the statement as an example of a "Us or Them" statement which it is.


I don't think that's what she meant, only just trying to thank the members who stood up for her when she was called a name. Not trying to segregate two groups...

This thread is not a "us vs them" situation, I don't feel like I need to pick a side to have a point of view on the matter. Im sure you can understand why several members would share the same opinion on this especially after offering advice only to see it ignored and result in the death of an animal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Okay...somehow I am the one being rude and not caring now...
> @Rachel C
> I cared more for his animals than him. I'm having a good conversation with him in private, and I explained why I was so mad. It wasn't because he didn't listen, it was because he made light of the situation by pranking people about getting an H.lividum. I realise this wasn't viewable for members here, but you can ask @Aaronsp10 how that went.
> 
> ...


I never said that. Lol. All I said was I don't see an animals death as a punishment and I wish people didnt refer to it as that. It isn't a personal attack against you and I never said you were rude. Just don't like it when people refer to death as a punishment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rachel C (Apr 24, 2017)

creepa said:


> Do you have vegitarian Theraposidae?


There's a difference between using animals to feed others and having an animal accidentally eat another. I respect that feeder animals are animals too actually. I know there's a circle of life with animals and prey. I just hate to see something like this happen when it isn't a predator prey situation but rather a territory situation that could have been prevented.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> I never said that. Lol. All I said was I don't see an animals death as a punishment and I wish people didnt refer to it as that. It isn't a personal attack against you and I never said you were rude. Just don't like it when people refer to death as a punishment.


Thank you for the clarification 
I don't get angry easy, but this mistake infuriated me for exactly that reason.


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @Caseyface what did you not like about my post? Or did you hit the wrong button?


@Andrea82 - Most definitely an accident. I thought I undid it and resubmitted. I'll go check. My fat fingers don't get along very well with the little buttons while on mobile.  Sorry about any confusion there! This whole thread made me sick last night. _Sick._  And then as I kept reading, angry.

I have only been in the hobby for about three months, which is nothing compared to how long many of you have been in. You all are a cornucopia of facts, tips, and advice. I have learned so much, because I am _actively_ trying to learn more. I want to be better. I want to provide the best care of my animals. I have yet to lose any of my Ts, though I know it will happen at some point. No one is perfect and mistakes happen, but, many of those mistakes can be avoided with light research.

My heart is broken for the girlfriend who lost her loved pet. A new T of any kind can't simply "replace it."

I have a lot of feelings here, and I know that people wanted to shut this down, _aka turn the lights off, _so I just bit my tongue.
Wow. Just wow.

On a side note, @Aaronsp10, you are in my area. I live just north of Seattle. I actually have been to that Bridge's you pictured(not that we have many options up here). If you need a local person to offer advice, you know where to find me, show you some ropes. I'm just a newbie too, but I think I have a thing or two to teach ya.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Rachel C said:


> Just don't like it when people refer to death as a punishment.


Now, now... Frank Castle always did a good job

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Apr 24, 2017)

I had the idea a few months back to build a conjoined enclosure to save space, but I can say that if one was to build a conjoined enclosure, it's best to do it with M.balfouri, or P.fasciata. Or other species that have successfully been kept communally. That way,  the worse case scenario would be that you just have a communal set up happen.


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Nightstalker47 said:


> I don't think that's what she meant, only just trying to thank the members who stood up for her when she was called a name. Not trying to segregate two groups...
> 
> This thread is not a "us vs them" situation, I don't feel like I need to pick a side to have a point of view on the matter. Im sure you can understand why several members would share the same opinion on this especially after offering advice only to see it ignored and result in the death of an animal.


You didn't read it that way... ok fair enough. Still wasn't the point of the rant.


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 24, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> I had the idea a few months back to build a conjoined enclosure to save space, but I can say that if one was to build a conjoined enclosure, it's best to do it with M.balfouri, or P.fasciata. Or other species that have successfully been kept communally. That way,  the worse case scenario would be that you just have a communal set up happen.


I know of more than one P fasciata that has eaten its mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmdreadly (Apr 24, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I know of more than one P fasciata that has eaten its mate.


I was involved with a Fasciata communal for a while, a friend is a breeder, and as long as everyone was well fed, we didn't have many instances of cannabalism


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

The point I was trying to make is when you go in with guns a-blazing (regardless of your feelings of justification) you shouldn't be surprised when someone shoots back. Also, when you make posts filled with hard, biting words (again regardless of if you feel justified or not) don't be surprised when your viewed in a negative manor. 

After someone admits to their mistake then *rubbing their nose in it further* *is just for your* *benefit not theirs or the animals*.

Finally (this was the main point of my rant), if I have to read your post in an odd way (like say porky pig was speaking) to make it should less bad then it was pretty bad.

This is still in general and not pointed at anyone so lets not make it about you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

Trenor said:


> This is still in general and not pointed at anyone so lets not make it about you.


Wow. Okay. Talking about biting. 
If you didn't mean to make it about me, you shouldn't have quoted me in the first place. But okay, I'm not any more willing then you to make this thread any longer. You don't get me, and I don't get you.  I'm calling it quits

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

I didn't have you in mind when I wrote the original post or the content of the last post. That was the first example that popped in my head when I was writing. I didn't even bother to go back a quote you because I was speaking in general. Maybe I should have went back and checked then add you beside CB in the bottom disclaimer.



Andrea82 said:


> Wow. Okay. Talking about biting.
> If you didn't mean to make it about me, you shouldn't have quoted me in the first place. But okay, I'm not any more willing then you to make this thread any longer. You don't get me, and I don't get you.  I'm calling it quits


Though the post was in general, you're right that last line is harsh. I apologize.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Pace e Bene, Fratelli e Sorelle. Pace e Bene! 

Let me share with you the comfy-words of Papa Ciccio

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Pace e Bene, Fratelli e Sorelle. Pace e Bene!
> 
> Let me share with you the comfy-words of Papa Ciccio


It sounded inspiring but I didn't understand a word of it.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Trenor said:


> It sounded inspiring but I didn't understand a word of it.


He speaks in Italian with that Argentina 'Gaucho' accent :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lokee85 (Apr 24, 2017)

After following this thread for a couple of days, I just have this to say:
Regardless of the poop storm that this thread brought, I, for one as a newbie, definitely learned from OP's unfortunate mistake. I have been toying with the idea of a split sling enclosure using a beta tank I have (never got past the "hmm, I wonder..." stage, but I've still thought about it), and I'm glad that the OP shared his mistake because I was able to learn from it, as well. So this thread has helped at least _this_ newb avoid making the same mistake.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> He speaks in Italian with that Argentina 'Gaucho' accent :-s


I think it was more the Italian that threw me and not so much the Argentina 'Gaucho' accent.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

@Trenor 
Thank you. 
@Chris LXXIX , I'm sure it is meant to be comforting...but anything that comes out of that guys mouth sounds like he's cursing us heathens....
Appreciate the effort though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eminart (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree, if a person isn't going to REALLY put for a lot of effort into building a split enclosure, it shouldn't be done. You can't just throw an ill-fitting divider in and hope for the best. On the other hand, I'm 100% sure I could make a divided enclosure that would be just as secure as any single enclosure. It would require the proper materials and tools, and separate lids/doors for each division. But, it can be done quite safely, IF a person understands what they're doing.

I'm not against the advice I always see posted for people not to do it. I have no intention of ever doing it either. But, I hate absolutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I think it was more the Italian that threw me and not so much the Argentina 'Gaucho' accent.


Ah ah sorry, I mean, the 'Gaucho' accent is in regards of his Italian if you are an Italian or able to speak/understand Italian of course. It's easy for us to I.D Argentina people... after all Argentina is the only Southern American nation where majority of people (ethnically) are Italian and Spanish, with a bit of German etc


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> @Chris LXXIX , I'm sure it is meant to be comforting...but anything that comes out of that guys mouth sounds like he's cursing us heathens....
> Appreciate the effort though


Oh my effort was just for 'fuel' my lovely nonsense jokes. Actually I really think, seriously, what you wrote. For me this 'pope' is a freemason globalist and, frankly, an heretic.


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 24, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh my effort was just for 'fuel' my lovely nonsense jokes. Actually I really think, seriously, what you wrote. For me this 'pope' is a freemason globalist and, frankly, an heretic.


I have nothing against heretics, being Pagan myself, or freemasons, but globalists? Don't like them either

Reactions: Love 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 24, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I have nothing against heretics, being Pagan myself, or freemasons, but globalists? Don't like them either


Ah ah, no, I mean 'heretic' in regards of Christianity. I have nothing against honest European Paganism as well, that's our roots, no matter.

I hate freemasonry, however :-s


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@Chris LXXIX and @Trenor - Silly sidenote:

I grew up in Santa Barbara, and the University of Santa Barbara's mascot is the Gaucho. When I moved up here (Washington, where not a lot of people speak Spanish) a couple years ago, I had someone refer to their mascot as the "groucho." I couldn't even hold in the giggles, and it seems like I still can't. Every time I see gaucho I think of that interaction.  _Groucho._

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Chris LXXIX and @Trenor - Silly sidenote:
> 
> I grew up in Santa Barbara, and the University of Santa Barbara's mascot is the Gaucho. When I moved up here (Washington, where not a lot of people speak Spanish) a couple years ago, I had someone refer to their mascot as the "groucho." I couldn't even hold in the giggles, and it seems like I still can't. Every time I see gaucho I think of that interaction.  _Groucho._


I thought they were the banana slugs?


edit... its santa *cruz*...my mistake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@cold blood - Hehe, ah, yes, the fearsome _banana slugs! _Schools and their strange mascots. In Olympia, Washington, at Evergreen College, they have the...*drumroll please*...*Geoducks*! 
No joke, here is their mascot: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jRolINUTU...rgreen+State+College+-+Speedy+The+Geoduck.jpg

Speedy, Speedy the _Geoduck_.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @cold blood - Hehe, ah, yes, the fearsome _banana slugs! _Schools and their strange mascots. In Olympia, Washington, at Evergreen College, they have the...*drumroll please*...*Geoducks*!
> No joke, here is their mascot: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-jRolINUTU...rgreen+State+College+-+Speedy+The+Geoduck.jpg
> 
> Speedy, Speedy the _Geoduck_.


That's the dumbest mascot *and* team name EVER!

thanks for the laugh.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> _banana slugs_


Banana slugs are quite formidable as the Pacific is the second largest slug in the world. Couple that with color change depending on it diet and pheromones to entice the ladies. Who wouldn't be proud to call themselves a noble banana slug?

Ok, I admit it. I knew nothing about a banana slug till I looked them up to make a quick joke.... I must admit I found them more interesting then I thought I would.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Love 1


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@cold blood - Agreed. Team name is pretty bad, and...don't even get me started on that mascot. _OH JEEZ_. The school is pretty cool, though, for what it's worth. 

@Trenor - If you ever find yourself wanting to read up on interesting slug facts...check out the leopard slug's mating ritual.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Trenor - If you ever find yourself wanting to read up on interesting slug facts...check out the leopard slug's mating ritual.


That seems odd, interesting and very elaborate all at the same time. Hanging from a from a string of mucus.. never once crossed my mind to go about it that way.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@Trenor - Ah, yes. I mean, _not that I've thought about it at length or anything, _but honestly, if humans had to go through all these steps, we would *not *have the population problem that we do.  Also, sorry, not sorry: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limax_maximus#/media/File:Limax_maximus_mating.jpg

Fun fact: sometimes the slugs take too long during the act, and one of the penises gets stuck with the hardened slime. (They each have a p _and_ a v). The "unstuck slug" then has to gnaw off the penis of the "unfortunate slug." The Unfortunate Slug lives the rest of its life as a female.

THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENS.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 4 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Trenor - Ah, yes. I mean, _not that I've thought about it at length or anything, _but honestly, if humans had to go through all these steps, we would *not *have the population problem that we do.  Also, sorry, not sorry: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limax_maximus#/media/File:Limax_maximus_mating.jpg
> 
> Fun fact: sometimes the slugs take too long during the act, and one of the penises gets stuck with the hardened slime. (They each have a p _and_ a v). The "unstuck slug" then has to gnaw off the penis of the "unfortunate slug." The Unfortunate Slug lives the rest of its life as a female.
> 
> THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENS.


ill add that to things i never wanted to know..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Award 2


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@Venom1080 - Hahah, I do what I can! Let's just say when I acquired my own limax maximus, I did a _lot_ of research.

EDIT: Silly me, I forgot to note the most important part, his name is Slimax. Because I'm that horrible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> @Venom1080 - Hahah, I do what I can! Let's just say when I acquired my own limax maximus, I did a _lot_ of research.
> 
> EDIT: Silly me, I forgot to note the most important part, his name is Slimax. Because I'm that horrible.


haha i think ive seen one of those before. whats their natural range?


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> haha i think ive seen one of those before. whats their natural range?


I have tried to figure this out, but I cannot find anything that states what their range may be.

I have Slimax in a 10g terrarium, with natural materials that I stole from the deep woods. He has decaying wood, moss, and little plants. I have five gallons more of "wood dirt," and moss that I add as needed. Along with greens, he also likes dog kibble. You can actually watch his mouth parts eat! I like it.  I found another limax in his terrarium a month or so back, a baby one. No idea. A moth also once showed up, must have joined the ride as a wormie.

He's been rather interesting to observe, and if you don't mind some light scrubbin', it is really cool to feel like slime all over your hand. You can even

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## D Sherlod (Apr 24, 2017)

All I can say is .......WOW......

I read this entire thread in one sitting..... it's confirmed ... I need my head examined

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@D Sherlod - It started _real _rough, and then veered off a few directions. That may be my fault...


----------



## Trenor (Apr 24, 2017)

Caseyface said:


> Ah, yes. I mean, _not that I've thought about it at length or anything, _but honestly, if humans had to go through all these steps, we would *not *have the population problem that we do.


Yeah, that is way to complicated for me. I can barely dance much less hope to pull something like that off. 


Caseyface said:


> Fun fact: sometimes the slugs take too long during the act, and one of the penises gets stuck with the hardened slime. (They each have a p _and_ a v). The "unstuck slug" then has to gnaw off the penis of the "unfortunate slug." The Unfortunate Slug lives the rest of its life as a female.
> 
> THIS ACTUALLY HAPPENS.


That does not sound like fun times. Well at least they have a backup sorta. It could be a lot worse.


Caseyface said:


> @Venom1080 - Hahah, I do what I can! Let's just say when I acquired my own limax maximus, I did a _lot_ of research.
> 
> EDIT: Silly me, I forgot to note the most important part, his name is Slimax. Because I'm that horrible.





Caseyface said:


> I have tried to figure this out, but I cannot find anything that states what their range may be.
> 
> I have Slimax in a 10g terrarium, with natural materials that I stole from the deep woods. He has decaying wood, moss, and little plants. I have five gallons more of "wood dirt," and moss that I add as needed. Along with greens, he also likes dog kibble. You can actually watch his mouth parts eat! I like it.  I found another limax in his terrarium a month or so back, a baby one. No idea. A moth also once showed up, must have joined the ride as a wormie.
> 
> He's been rather interesting to observe, and if you don't mind some light scrubbin', it is really cool to feel like slime all over your hand. You can even


Pretty cool. You'll have to post some photos of him and his setup. Slimax huh? SMH.

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Caseyface (Apr 24, 2017)

@Trenor, ah, I really want to love that post, which I did for a little bit there, but I also want to award you for that mountain of ridiculousness _aka _a wall of my quotes. 

I'll post some pictures soon.  Slimax is a pretty cool dude, even for a slug. I like watching their pneumostome, which is that hole on their mantle, how they breathe. It opens and closes. It is very interesting to witness.

I agree, it is always nice to have a back-up plan...and I guess, for the limax maximus, in reproduction.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Apr 24, 2017)

Sheesh! And some people used to gripe about ME veering off into weird tangents!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Tanner Dzula (May 13, 2017)

nobody is calling him stupid because he made a mistake.
they are saying that because he very specifically asked "can this be done" and when people said "no, please don't try or this _____ will happen"
and when he didn't listen to a single person, it DID happen.

not to be insulting to him but it IS stupid. now i say this literally from personal experience. i ALSO learned a hard lesson with my OBT.

i came to this site, i asked advised about owning a OBT and was told repeatedly at the time, NOT to do it, to hold off, to wait until I'm ready and so on.
did i listen? no i didn't, i figured id try it out.

well all was good for a while until he grew, and grew, and grew and before i knew it i had a 5" OBT i struggled to handle because i didn't know what i was getting into. Basicly i got bit, spent the night in the hospital, had 2 weeks of unbelievable pain and intense muscle cramps, and so fourth.

i basicly came and asked for advice, i directly ignored it and literally exactly what i was told would happen, did happen.
was i stupid for that? 100%. i was a complete idiot, and me(and I'm sure the OP now too) will probably never make the mistake of ignoring good advise again.
what separates this from the OP's situation is this:
Mine? it affected me and my wallet.
his? it effected him, the other tarantula, His GF and the living T who was injured.

nobody here is being purposefully malicious but basicly, like everyones seen 100 times, it was time to give him a little "i told you so". its just frustrating from the experienced persons point of view, time after time to see new T owners come with what are actually very good questions, and be given VERY good honest answers only to see them ignore it(i mean why ask if you don't care for the response anyway?) and to see the ANIMALS suffer. to see Other pets suffer and to see the people effected suffer, literally over something that COULD and SHOULD have been prevented.

Sure the T;s life doesn't seem important, but replace the "don't use a Duel set up" with saying "don't let your dog roam the neighbor hood without a leash" and the dead tarantulas life with it being a dead dog because of your negligence instead, would you being telling people to not call what happened stupid? probably not.

*Edited Due to People apparently being a little extra sensitive today.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 13, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> I hate the maker of this video for baiting this beauty, but it is an example how fierce they can be:


So grumpy! I need one of these in my life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 14, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> So grumpy! I need one of these in my life.


I have one, but I must say she's rather laid back so far. She just retreats to her burrow whenever I touch the enclosure. I'm sure that'll change if I have to rehouse her though...


----------



## ledzeppelin (May 14, 2017)

Jesus Christ guys  This thread has bigger mood swings than a pregnant 80 year old grannie in menopause

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## darkness975 (May 14, 2017)

Why is this thread still alive?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 14, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Sure the T;s life doesn't seem important, but replace the "don't use a Duel set up" with saying "don't drive drunk"  and switch the dead "Tarantula" with a "human", would you THEN be telling us to take it easy and not call him stupid?
> both are preventable situations and both effect a living organism that, otherwise probably would still be alive.


Oddly, I had thought about the very same "don't drive drunk" analogy, but didn't use it. I also agree that nobody thought the person was stupid, but the action was a poor decision considering that it had been strongly advised against, and given the combined experience of keepers on here, it is always frustrating to have good advice ignored.

All that said, it was probably unnecessary for this particular case to be brought up again, the OP took his lumps and it was over.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (May 14, 2017)

Yup lumps recieved. Now i have a really good group of guys and girls from the pacnw that have taken me under their wing and i have a nice little collection of 22 t's and am doing just fine...

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eacpup (May 14, 2017)

I actually found this thread extremely useful, I am a somewhat newer owner and a guy at an expo tried to sell me a tank with 5 dividers in it. I'm glad to know now that I dodged that bullet!
Granted I only read the first 4 pages before people started getting mad at each other...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aaronsp10 (May 14, 2017)

So my next thread will be abouy my repurposed smimming pool with 22 dividers... j/k j/k

Reactions: Funny 5 | Love 1


----------



## creepa (May 14, 2017)

I would just use the pool as a big battle royal arena, just chuck in some spiders and film it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 14, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Sure the T;s life doesn't seem important, but replace the "don't use a Duel set up" with saying "don't drive drunk" and switch the dead "Tarantula" with a "human", would you THEN be telling us to take it easy and not call him stupid?





Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oddly, I had thought about the very same "don't drive drunk" analogy, but didn't use it.


That's silly. Instead of getting crazy, lets keep the talk in perspective and realize there are degrees to everything. You can't equate a Ts life to a human one. If so, in most States in America, we would be advocating the death penalty or a term in prison whenever someones T dies based on if the owners intent when it passed. We don't. In fact, we are quicker to forgive some T deaths (even when it was clear that the owner is at fault just as this one was) because we find it easier to empathize with them than other keepers. I've seen two people literary kill their Ts the same way though the same erroneous care. One gets ripped a new one and the other one a pat on the head with a these things happen message.

Yes, I respect all life. If it came down to the life of a child (or any person for that matter) I'd easily choose that over a T. Wouldn't you? We place values on everything and honestly this isn't an equivalent thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (May 14, 2017)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Oddly, I had thought about the very same "don't drive drunk" analogy, but didn't use it. I also agree that nobody thought the person was stupid, but the action was a poor decision considering that it had been strongly advised against, and given the combined experience of keepers on here, it is always frustrating to have good advice ignored.
> 
> All that said, it was probably unnecessary for this particular case to be brought up again, the OP took his lumps and it was over.


LOLOL, Somebody jumped into  the deep end without their water wings. Comparing a tarantula to a human, good grief. What world do you live in? Give me all the dislikes you want. That post was RIDICULOUS! I won't even sugarcoat it like @Trenor did. JEEZUZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## G. pulchra (May 14, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> Yup lumps recieved. Now i have a really good group of guys and girls from the pacnw that have taken me under their wing and i have a nice little collection of 22 t's and am doing just fine...


You moved out fast.  I was going to go to the Reptile Expo yesterday to see what T's they had there, but got too busy with yard work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Walker253 (May 14, 2017)

G. pulchra said:


> You moved out fast.  I was going to go to the Reptile Expo yesterday to see what T's they had there, but got too busy with yard work.


You missed a good show.  Bellingham Arachnids had a great table with a huge assortment. It was a blast. Met some great people. Sold a couple people their first tarantulas and put them on the right track for a good start.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## G. pulchra (May 14, 2017)

I should have gone, but the rare sunny day pulled me into the yard!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (May 14, 2017)

It was an excellent show and im so glad i got to meet everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Walker253 (May 14, 2017)

I'll vouch for Aaron.  Super good guy, made an error, not some end of days holocaust like mistake. I invited him to a less hostile (yes it was hostile in that short window) arena. He has thrived with great advice. 
I nicknamed this thread the Jerry Springer thread with a good dose of Oprah. It's pretty much an embarrassment to this board. Sometimes people's emotions get in the way of rational thought. People get pretty bold hiding behind keyboard with their over the top criticism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 14, 2017)

A lot of this is merely individual opinion and perception rather then fact. Things are getting blown out of proportion.

To some an animal could hold more value then a human, that's an inescapable truth, as there are drastically different people with drastically different opinions, on both human beings and animals. There is no set answer, but IMO every single living thing should be taken into consideration, even if it isn't significant in our eyes. All living creatures operate on a simple and mostly instinctive life, they deserve basic respect. Of course if most had to choose they would take a Ts life over that of a human being, I don't know why that comparison was relevant in the first place...two different ball parks.

I'm sure we have all seen or met the type who would immediately suggest killing any arachnid or squish it instantly on sight. This is based on their own value of the creature, their disgust or even lack of respect. Does that mean spiders are worthless? Of course not... Im sure we all believe that a human life is more precious, especially that of our own kin, as we have grown attached to them and our individual perception is biased towards them, most would probably kill to protect what they love and wouldn't think twice about it, basic human nature.


----------



## Tanner Dzula (May 14, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> LOLOL, Somebody jumped into  the deep end without their water wings. Comparing a tarantula to a human, good grief. What world do you live in? Give me all the dislikes you want. That post was RIDICULOUS! I won't even sugarcoat it like @Trenor did. JEEZUZ



so you obviously missed the point. it wasn't meant to be able WHAT died but just about the consequences of your actions.

shit, let me edit it and make it a little more understandable for the light hearted then.


Trenor said:


> That's silly. Instead of getting crazy, lets keep the talk in perspective and realize there are degrees to everything. You can't equate a Ts life to a human one. If so, in most States in America, we would be advocating the death penalty or a term in prison whenever someones T dies based on if the owners intent when it passed. We don't. In fact, we are quicker to forgive some T deaths (even when it was clear that the owner is at fault just as this one was) because we find it easier to empathize with them than other keepers. I've seen two people literary kill their Ts the same way though the same erroneous care. One gets ripped a new one and the other one a pat on the head with a these things happen message.
> 
> Yes, I respect all life. If it came down to the life of a child (or any person for that matter) I'd easily choose that over a T. Wouldn't you? We place values on everything and honestly this isn't an equivalent thing.





Walker253 said:


> LOLOL, Somebody jumped into  the deep end without their water wings. Comparing a tarantula to a human, good grief. What world do you live in? Give me all the dislikes you want. That post was RIDICULOUS! I won't even sugarcoat it like @Trenor did. JEEZUZ



there, is that a little bit more Tame for you guys? ha.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Casey K (May 14, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> It was an excellent show and im so glad i got to meet everyone



Except me....the Atlantic Southeast, lol....

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Casey K (May 14, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I'll vouch for Aaron.  Super good guy, made an error, not some end of days holocaust like mistake. I invited him to a less hostile (yes it was hostile in that short window) arena. He has thrived with great advice.
> I nicknamed this thread the Jerry Springer thread with a good dose of Oprah. It's pretty much an embarrassment to this board. Sometimes people's emotions get in the way of rational thought. People get pretty bold hiding behind keyboard with their over the top criticism.



Sometimes I wish there wasn't a keyboard in front of me....and distance.....lol....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (May 14, 2017)

Tanner Dzula said:


> Sure the T;s life doesn't seem important, but replace the "don't use a Duel set up" with saying "don't let your dog roam the neighbor hood without a leash" and the dead tarantulas life with it being a dead dog because of your negligence instead, would you being telling people to not call what happened stupid? probably not.


Why compare it to anything? The analogy doesn't advance the conversation. It was used to invoke a emotional response rather then make a case for anything. Why not say what it is and make the case with that? A guy decided to try something different from what was recommended on the site and it went bad. Why is that automatically stupid? Is it because he didn't listen to other more advanced keepers preferences? Or is it because it ended badly? Or is it both?

If it's because he didn't listen to the preferences of more advanced keepers then any of us who has done that is stupid. I've done it quite a bit.
If it's because it ended badly then anyone who has lost a T is stupid. Again, I'm right there in that boat too.
If it's only a combination of both then thus far I'm good cause I've lost very few Ts since I've been in the hobby. Though the T I lose due to that  vent was my fault. So I guess I'm in for that too.

To put things into perspective here is a little story. When I had not been here long there was a discussion on communal enclosures. I was told by a long time advanced keeper that there were no such things and I'd likely lose some of the Ts in it. I think one at one point I was told I'd likely end up with one fat T. I did one anyway. Am I stupid? I've since kept two M.balfouri communal setups with great success and I've not lost a T out of them yet. Had I lost a sling or two would that be what makes me stupid? It was that keepers preference not to do a communal and as such to try to adamantly dissuade me from making one either. Like the long thread a week or so ago, people often pass off their preferences as the only way to keep Ts. It's not. All we can do as keepers is take in the information we get and make the best judgment calls we can. Some ideas have a higher risk and should be thought out carefully. Not automatically agreeing doesn't make you stupid.



Tanner Dzula said:


> *Edited Due to People apparently being a little extra sensitive today.





Tanner Dzula said:


> there, is that a little bit more Tame for you guys? ha.


Just because I don't agree with your false equivalency argument, and I pointed out why it was bogus, doesn't make me sensitive nor in need of tame posts. Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Award 1


----------



## Aaronsp10 (May 14, 2017)

This thread will be the vein of my exsistance

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (May 14, 2017)

Aaronsp10 said:


> This thread will be the vein of my exsistance


Sorry man. I think most of us has a thread or two we'd rather not see surface. I'm glad you stuck with it and everything is going good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------

